# Parabéns MeteoAbrantes



## lsalvador (22 Ago 2011 às 15:09)

_Abrantes: Meteorologista amador é "garante de qualidade" para a proteção civil
22 de Agosto de 2011, 13:02
Apaixonado pelos fenómenos da meteorologia, Hélder Silvano faz estudos, compilações, projeções e análises ao minuto de tal forma fiáveis que os bombeiros e a proteção civil distritais não dispensam os seus préstimos. 

Hoje com 50 anos, o professor reformado dedica o seu tempo a múltiplas atividades recreativas, lúdicas e culturais mas a menina dos seus olhos é a estação meteorológica de última geração que tem no telhado de sua casa e o sítio na internet(meteoabrantes.pt) onde disponibiliza os seus estudos e projeções.

No fim de contas, um aparelho de medição de ultima geração com sistema de sensores que permitem medir a velocidade do vento, a temperatura e humidade relativa do ar, a quantidade de precipitação e a pressão atmosférica, para além de medir também a radiação solar e a radiação ultravioleta.

“Tudo começou com um percalço”, disse à Lusa, lembrando um passeio de barco pela albufeira de Castelo do Bode: “Era um dia típico de verão e estava sozinho em plena albufeira quando o meu barco se avariou. De repente, vinda do nada, uma tempestade brutal com trovoadas, raios e relâmpagos. E eu ali”.

Ao ver os raios a caírem à sua volta, atraídos pela água, Hélder Silvano teve a noção que o seu corpo estaria a servir de para raios e que o seu fim estaria próximo. Acabou por ser salvo por um campista mas, “a partir daquele momento comecei a ler e a interessar-me pelo estudo deste tipo de fenómenos”, recordou.

Mais do que um passatempo, a interação entre bombeiros e proteção civil projetam hoje a sua actividade para um “espírito de missão”, fruto da fiabilidade das suas projeções resultantes do cruzamento de dados com redes de meteorologistas amadores de todo o mundo.

Adelino Gomes, presidente da Federação distrital dos Bombeiros de Santarém e comandante do corpo de bombeiros de Constância, confirmou que não dispensa as consultas ao trabalho desenvolvido por aquele meteorologista amador, um trabalho que classificou de excecional.

“A estação, o trabalho e a investigação que desenvolve é excelente e é através do seu sistema que fazemos os nossos briefings por ser muito fiável, por vezes mais fiável do que os dados disponibilizados pelo Instituto de Meteorologia”, acrescentou.

Além de ter sido dos primeiros a detetar a tempestade tropical ‘Grace’ ou de ter alertado para as condições propícias à formação do tornado que viria a assolar as localidades de Tomar, Sertã e Ferreira do Zêzere, em 2010, Hélder Silvano passou a encarar o seu passatempo com um espírito de missão depois de ter sido o responsável pela resolução de um incêndio de grandes proporções.

“Um incêndio enorme estava incontrolável e aproximava-se da povoação de Mouriscas quando detetei uma súbita mudança de direção e de velocidade, típico dos finais de tarde. Alertei os bombeiros no terreno, eles reposicionaram-se e o fogo foi ter com eles. Morreu ali”. 

@Lusa_


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2011 às 15:26)

Parabéns, um reconhecimento justo! 

É pena terem-se enganado no domínio, é meteoabrantes.com e não meteoabrantes.pt.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 15:41)

Parabéns, sei que sempre foi um dos grandes inspiradores para outros que adquiriram estações e criaram sites


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2011 às 15:46)

Excelente!

Parabéns MeteoAbrantes! É bom ver um projecto destes ser reconhecido


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Ago 2011 às 19:07)

Boas

É com muita alegria que vejo que existem neste canto pessoas que tentam ver e viver a vida de uma outra forma, preocupando-se com o bem estar e segurança de outros, esse reconhecimento é mais do que merecido e faz com que o trabalho realizado até aqui vala a pena.

Parabéns MeteoAbrantes, continuação de bom trabalho.

Abraços


----------



## F_R (22 Ago 2011 às 19:48)

Um dos sites que mais vezes consulto


----------



## actioman (25 Ago 2011 às 21:17)

Vince disse:


> Parabéns, sei que sempre foi um dos grandes inspiradores para outros que adquiriram estações e criaram sites



Ora nem mais, na mouche! Identifico-me perfeitamente com a tua afirmação Vince. Ainda antes aqui da "nossa casa" aparecer, já eu vinha à net consultar o meteoabrantes.com e sonhar um dia ter uma coisa assim! .

Parabéns ao prof. Hélder, pois foi e é um modelo para muitos de nós!


----------



## Meteoabrantes (29 Ago 2011 às 21:38)

Obrigadíssimo a todos, ainda não tinha dado pelos posts, mas o Vince avisou-me. E um obrigado especial ao Luís Salvador, que fez aqui eco do artigo da Lusa. Como dizia o recentemente desaparecido Artur Agostinho, estes elogios sabem bem... 

Um grande abraço,
Hélder Silvano Neves
MeteoAbrantes


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2011 às 23:29)

Muitos parabéns pelo reconhecimento, MeteoAbrantes. É continuar o excelente trabalho e o grande reconhecimento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2011 às 15:59)

Muitos parabéns pelo reconhecimento, MeteoAbrantes!!!

Continue a dar-lhe com força !!!


----------



## ACalado (30 Ago 2011 às 16:07)

Parabéns MeteoAbrantes  É sempre bom saber que dão valor ao trabalho que é desenvolvido por nós  Continue o site está fenomenal


----------



## zejorge (30 Ago 2011 às 16:57)

Olá Dr. Helder

Um grande abraço de felicitações pelo trabalho que tem desenvolvido.

Cumprimentos

Zejorge


----------



## lsalvador (31 Ago 2011 às 21:24)

Deixo aqui mais um link com a noticia do nosso prezado colega 

Abarca


----------

